# Help please!



## Lorisvg (Feb 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what WENN stands for? I have checked multiple sites online with no help.


----------



## EKMineau (Feb 9, 2008)

*hm..*

What context does the doctor use it in?


----------



## cteel (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wen*



Lorisvg said:


> Can anyone tell me what WENN stands for? I have checked multiple sites online with no help.



Could your physician mean Wen (sebaceous cyst)? If not, I too would like to know. Carolyn


----------

